# Health insurance in Spain for non-worker



## Hassing2112 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi all,

We are a couple in our 40's currently planning to move to the Canary Islands.

We are working as consultants for a company in Belize, so we are working but not for a Spanish company.

Obviously as we will be living fulltime in Spain we will have to pay taxes in Spain on our worldwide income, which is not a problem.

But what does that mean for us in relation to health care/insurance?

I have read that normally you have to pay 40% of your wages to health care, however your (Spanish) employer pays the 30%.

What will we have to pay to enter the health care system? Surely we can't be expected to pay the full 40% of our income ourselves, that would be ridiculous.

Does anyone out there have any idea how this should work out?

Kind regards

Michael


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Hassing2112 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We are a couple in our 40's currently planning to move to the Canary Islands.
> 
> ...


That's if you work for a spanish employer. 
If you are consultants then I would assume that either you are a limited company or both self-employed ( autonomo here in spain ) . Either way you would have to either register as autonomos or as a limited spanish company. An asesoria will be able to give you the correct info for your circumstances .


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Hassing2112 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We are a couple in our 40's currently planning to move to the Canary Islands.
> 
> ...


Spain has a contributions based healthcare system, which means that if you don't pay into their social security (which you wouldn't be able to as you don't work in Spain) you would have to take out private medical insurance. The UK runs a reciprocal healthcare scheme whereby if you are still paying your National Insurance contributions in the UK, you are eligible for healthcare in Spain, but I wouldn't know what the position is if you are working in any other country?? It might be worth contacting your consulate for further info? 

In fact, private medical insurance in Spain is very cheap, and I would investigate this as I'm sure you would be pleasantly surprised at the cost.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2010)

Euros 248 minimum for autonomo per month whether you make any money or not. I think if you live here permanently, but have income from abroad they will accept this. It gives you the basic Spanish health insurance plus pension.

Private health insurance is between 1000 and 1300, (or more?), a year. I have one from Vitalico which also includes dental care.

I suggest you get in touch with a good, Spanish, lawyer when you are here. (You will probably need it regardless of health insurance matters). He or she can give you advice or direct you to an insurance broker or agent. Choose a local, Spanish one, my experience is only good.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

VidaTombola said:


> Euros 248 minimum for autonomo per month whether you make any money or not. I think if you live here permanently, but have income from abroad they will accept this. It gives you the basic Spanish health insurance plus pension.
> 
> Private health insurance is between 1000 and 1300, (or more?), a year. I have one from Vitalico which also includes dental care.
> 
> I suggest you get in touch with a good, Spanish, lawyer when you are here. (You will probably need it regardless of health insurance matters). He or she can give you advice or direct you to an insurance broker or agent. Choose a local, Spanish one, my experience is only good.


Private health care for us when we came here was €1100 for *two* in their early / mid fifties


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Private health care for us when we came here was €1100 for *two* in their early / mid fifties


Strav, that seems like a good price. I pay 1100 for myself now, but have got some free dental treatment, say 200 Euros already in this year. Guess you have to shop around.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

VidaTombola said:


> Strav, that seems like a good price. I pay 1100 for myself now, but have got some free dental treatment, say 200 Euros already in this year. Guess you have to shop around.


I'm not sure of your age my friend, but you may find better deals around
Sanitas add on for dental treatment iirc was €80 a year
We paid just over €1100 for Sanitas Classic ... over the years it has gone up (as it does) and its just over €1400 now for the two of us


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> I'm not sure of your age my friend, but you may find better deals around
> Sanitas add on for dental treatment iirc was €80 a year
> We paid just over €1100 for Sanitas Classic ... over the years it has gone up (as it does) and its just over €1400 now for the two of us


Private Health Care seems tpo vary depending upon sex, age and the exact type of cover that you are looking for. For my 3 yr Daughter it is 45Euros Per month , for my Mrs 54 Euros per Months, but for me 38Euros Per month.
I'm not sure why I would be cheapest of all because statistically I am much more likely to staple myself to floor or run myself over in my car - I know from experience.
Check the small print of any policy that you are offered to find out exactly what is (and is not) covered and the percentage of any resulting bills that they will pay.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

djfwells said:


> Private Health Care seems tpo vary depending upon sex, age and the exact type of cover that you are looking for. For my 3 yr Daughter it is 45Euros Per month , for my Mrs 54 Euros per Months, but for me 38Euros Per month.
> I'm not sure why I would be cheapest of all because statistically I am much more likely to staple myself to floor or run myself over in my car - I know from experience.
> Check the small print of any policy that you are offered to find out exactly what is (and is not) covered and the percentage of any resulting bills that they will pay.


Yes, I checked. I dont think it covered pregnancy iirc, but I wasnt too bothered about that.

My figures were based on early / mid fifty cover which was pretty comprehensive for our requirements. I think theres one higher, and you can get quotes on the Sanitas site.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

I checked again, actually I pay 800 a year and it seems to cover a lot including dental care, but there seems to be better deals around. 

Btw, I am 52 yo and do not plan to be pregnant in the near future...


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

If the Op is from Denmark then he should be covered by the EU health insurance scheme. My wife and son are covered by this and the medical service was superior. Of course, it pays to have a spanish speaker along, when going to a hospital.


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

Despite having paid a fortune into the Spanish social security system for the past twenty five, or so, years we have Sanitas Multi and have just paid the annual renewal of around €2.500 but (and I know some people will take offence at me for saying this but so be it) there is no way we would continue to live here if we could not afford private health insurance.


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

Beachcomber said:


> Despite having paid a fortune into the Spanish social security system for the past twenty five, or so, years we have Sanitas Multi and have just paid the annual renewal of around €2.500 but (and I know some people will take offence at me for saying this but so be it) there is no way we would continue to live here if we could not afford private health insurance.


May I ask, why?


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

I don't have time to list all of the failings of the Spanish social security system.

By the way, Sanitas contacted me and told me that they are giving discounts to autónomos. This is saving us €400 on our Sanitas Multi annual premium. If anyone is with Sanitas and are self-employed it may be worth checking.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Beachcomber said:


> I don't have time to list all of the failings of the Spanish social security system.
> 
> By the way, Sanitas contacted me and told me that they are giving discounts to autónomos. This is saving us €400 on our Sanitas Multi annual premium. If anyone is with Sanitas and are self-employed it may be worth checking.


I was always under the impression that the Spanish state healthcare was as good as, if not better than the UK, but in recent months I have started to conclude otherwise. I think if you have an emergency needing immediate attention then they seem to be very good but if you have chronic conditions (like my ex partner, and some of my current partners family) they do seem to lack somewhat. 

Waiting times seem to be long in this area for non urgent things, the local GP is less than helpful (many Spanish friends in other areas feel the same about theirs), and it jsut screams "under funded and struggling" but I think they generally try really hard.

There are many that will swear by the Spanish "nhs" and many that will swear at it. I think it depends on area as much as anything. Whilst I have had no direct experience myself (despie paying my SS every month), I really have heard good and bad things about it. The good always seems to be when it has been used for an emergency, and the bad for more long term things.

I also have private and frankly cannot fault it. I use Asssa and on the rare occasion I have needed anything they have been great, even agreeing to surgery whilst I was still in the initial exclusion period.


----------

